# OT....Chinese ATV Engine Clutch



## ccrider966 (Jul 8, 2006)

My Nephew's small 4wheeler is a Chinese made 110 cc Loncin engine that started up this spring but does not transmit power to the rear wheels! It is a single speed with a centrifugal clutch. It seems the clutch is totally slipping or has become disconnected from the engine! 
My question is, did something become disconnected from the engine or is the clutch just totally slipping. Also what type clutch is it? Does it have discs? How is it centrifugally engaged? Does it run in oil? Or is it like a chainsaw centrifugal clutch that just has metal shoes that expand against spring force to a drum?
I know nothing about how these things work and have no way to get a diagram or parts list! I thought some of you guru's might know something that would help...........Thanks.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

I do not know about your machine...but centrifugal clutches use shoes with springs and the spining of the engine ingauge the drum.... check the pins for the shoes...sometimes they will rust and stick. not letting the shoes to contact the drum..


----------



## ccrider966 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Clutch has disc's and weights*

I removed the clutch and there are 3 disc's inside that had the lining worn off badly. I have not figured out how the clutch works yet. There are some weights at the outer edge of the outer clutch hub with springs. I assume the centrifugal force causes the weights to move and somehow squeeze the disc's together. I still wonder if there is something that is not allowing the clutch to squeeze the disc's together properly. 
I will look into it more today. I found a video on youtube that shows how to replace the clutch disc's on an engine like this. It is a Chinese made Loncin brand engine. Go to youtube and type in......how to install clutch plates............to see the video it is pretty neat.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

I am pleased you found a video... the disc type works 90 degrees from shoe types...still the weights fly out and push the hub to the discs... if the discs become too thin, there will not be able to put preasure on the discs.


----------

